# annoying mic monitor turtle beach px21



## d3fct (Dec 26, 2011)

hello all, just received a new headset as a christmas gift (turtle beach px21).
I like the way they feel and sound but one thing that annoys me right away is the "mic monitoring". wich basically has your mic on at all times, anything you say or even breathing will be played thru your headset.

 I figured it was an easy fix, just like my old headset in going into the playback options and simply muting the mic.

went there and all I have is this speakers only no mic ...







thought this was odd, did some searching on turtle beach site and came across the user manual for the headset, and it clearly shows a mic slider on that tab where i dont have one, and says to adjust the mic monitoring that way.








thats where i get confused, the mic slider is not there. it used to be there on my old headset, and the manual for this one shows that it should be there.

how do i fix this, it pretty annoying hearing yourself breathe in your headset. Besides the obvious muting of the mic, i use ventrilo and ts3 regularly so that's not an option.


----------



## d3fct (Dec 29, 2011)

no idea's?  bump...


----------



## d3fct (Jan 1, 2012)

is there anybody out there?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 1, 2012)

what about under the recording tab and not the playback tab?


----------



## neatfeatguy (Jan 1, 2012)

I have the PX21 headset from Turtle Beach. There is a On/Off switch for the mic on that volume control box thing that's attached right on the headset wires. Switch it to off.

Now, if you're talking about certain programs you may be using, then I do believe it would be tied on to that program. For example, Ventrilo - I can set the program to only use the mic when I push a certain key or mouse button or I can have it always transmit my voice when it picks up sound from me.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 1, 2012)

Go to the Recording Tab.  
Click on the microphone for your headset to select it.  
Click on the properties button at the bottom.
Go to the Listen Tab.
Uncheck the box for "Listen to this device".


----------



## d3fct (Jan 1, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> Go to the Recording Tab.
> Click on the microphone for your headset to select it.
> Click on the properties button at the bottom.
> Go to the Listen Tab.
> ...



allready checked for that, it's not enabled.



neatfeatguy said:


> I have the PX21 headset from Turtle Beach. There is a On/Off switch for the mic on that volume control box thing that's attached right on the headset wires. Switch it to off.
> 
> Now, if you're talking about certain programs you may be using, then I do believe it would be tied on to that program. For example, Ventrilo - I can set the program to only use the mic when I push a certain key or mouse button or I can have it always transmit my voice when it picks up sound from me.



if i turn the mic off it mutes it, making it useless in ventrillo.



sneekypeet said:


> what about under the recording tab and not the playback tab?



thats just for the mic transmitting properties.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 1, 2012)

From looking at the manual it seems like there should be two audio devices you should be looking at.  You standard sound card that controls the main audio coming from the 3.5mm jack, and a second one that is the Turtle Beach USB device.  Are you sure you are going into the right one to adjust that level?  If you go into the standard sound card properties it won't show up.


----------



## d3fct (Jan 1, 2012)

no i have just the usb part plugged in didnt think that would matter, will try.


----------



## d3fct (Jan 1, 2012)

doesn't seem to change anything anywhere.


----------



## Red_Machine (Jan 3, 2012)

It's an issue with the headset itself, not Windows.  Happens when I plug it into my TV for use with the XBox 360.


----------

